# Havanese in the snow



## Suzi

I would love to see a collection of Havanese in the snow. We haven't had anything worth anything here in Oregon so bring on the snow pictures ! This is the only picture I have. If you look hard you can see it on the rock LOL.


----------



## civano

Aww. We get a lot of snow in Michigan but none on the ground right now. I get my puppy next week and hopefully will have pictures to add of him in the snow to this thread! 

What kind of coat is that?! It looks perfect for wet and/or snowy weather!


----------



## Naturelover

Here's Archer with his first snow. We don't get much of it in Vancouver!


----------



## wanna_be

*Dudley in the Snow*

This is my sweet boy Dudley who sadly passed away last February, but he loved to romp around in the snow.


----------



## FancyNancy

Heres a video of my Henry and Ivy's Gryff playing in the snow. And believe me, it's LOTS of snow!


----------



## Heather's

Very cute video. Truffles was fascinated and watched the whole video.


----------



## FancyNancy

Truffles should come to New York and play with henry and Gryff! He sounds like a very attentive dog.  So glad he enjoyed it!


----------



## BearsMom

Here's my favorite of Bear <3


----------



## Heather's

I am sure Truffles would just love to play in the snow with Henry and Gryff


----------



## Suzi

civano said:


> Aww. We get a lot of snow in Michigan but none on the ground right now. I get my puppy next week and hopefully will have pictures to add of him in the snow to this thread!
> 
> What kind of coat is that?! It looks perfect for wet and/or snowy weather!


 That is a suit made. I started a small business and I'm making snow suits. The one in the picture is different then the new one.


----------



## Suzi

I love the pictures. Does anyone have any with all the snow balls stuck on their legs? I want to use a good picture to advertise my new winter booties and suit.


----------



## Suzi

FancyNancy said:


> Heres a video of my Henry and Ivy's Gryff playing in the snow. And believe me, it's LOTS of snow!


 How fun is that!


----------



## civano

Suzi said:


> That is a suit made. I started a small business and I'm making snow suits. The one in the picture is different then the new one.


Could you link or PM me your ETSY or web page? I love it!


----------



## krandall

We haven't had any snow here since I got back from India, but here are some cute photos of Kodi in the snow in the past. The first two were during his very first now storm, the last was when he was an adult.


----------



## Suzi

civano said:


> Could you link or PM me your ETSY or web page? I love it!


 I don't have my suit listed yet. I was hoping to get it all together this Christmas brake. This is my prototype and it can be mad out of the other fabric too. I do however like this new fabric because its breathable and stay's on their legs better for the fast running around. The design because it has four legs has to have enough open space to go potty so it is best for eally cold weather to add a coat on top of the suti. My booties are still on the drawing board I've sent off about four pairs and no one is giving me feed back yet. This is my Etsy page with coats that are for sale.https://www.etsy.com/shop/suziszoo?ref=hdr_shop_menu. Karen your pictures are great!


----------



## lfung5

Here are a few snow pictures Suzy. It hasn't snowed so these are old Before I broke down and bought snow boots and snowsuits!


----------



## MochaKat

I have many of my Mocha in the snow. I'll have to track them down. This is her starring in a Christmas video (no snow! just rain this year)...


----------



## sandypaws

MochaKat said:


> I have many of my Mocha in the snow. I'll have to track them down. This is her starring in a Christmas video (no snow! just rain this year)...


That was a great video. If it weren't for the occasional blink of an eye or movement of the head, I would have thought that Mocha was a little stuffed dog under the tree. Nice job!


----------



## Atticus

Snow Balls!!! Just for you Suzi!
Not the clearest pic I'll try to get another our next wet snow!


----------



## Cbelknap

It snowed a few inches yesterday. They loved it!


----------



## m&m mom

We call this one Snowy Zoey


----------



## civano

Everyone's dogs look so cute in the snow. They look like they are really enjoying it!


----------



## Suzi

You guys have great snow pictures. Kody looks so cool out in that deep snow. Linda's gang has the nicest coats I've seen.


----------



## 31818

It "snowed" at my casa last night! I remind you peoples that this is Southern California! Here is foto hoto: of me in "snow" Ja, Ja, Ja! My expressions says, "what the heck do I do with this stuff?!"









besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Molly120213

Ricky - you should come to Western New York after we've had a foot or two of the white stuff. You would love it! My mom on the other hand would love to be in California right about now.

Molly


----------



## lfung5

Suzy, your snowsuit looks great!


----------



## civano

Ricky, I wish we only got your amount of snow here in Michigan. 

Javi


----------



## Suzi

I have been working hard on a easy to get on suit for our Havanese who live in lots of snow. I'm going to take Zoey to my sisters this weekend and see if she can run and play in it. It looks cuter off than on but I guess that's okay as long as it keeps the snow balls off.Everyone has been saying that booties don't stay on so I've sewn them in. I had to add a strap because Zoey was able to left her leg out from just a elastic bottom.


----------



## Hsusa

Here's Sheba in the snow. Which she loves! I'm beginning to suspect she's part Husky.


----------



## Heather's

Very cute!


----------



## equi11frnd

*Snow balls*

We rarely get that much snow, but here is a snowball pic from when we did. I think they would work great for any wet condition or made in a lighter weight material for exercising in woods to avoid burs..not to mention very fashionable


----------



## Suzi

Keep the snow pictures coming in! I want snow


----------



## Caroline

Here's Misty the snow bunny!


----------



## civano

Taken this morning with my phone.


----------



## Trixies mom

*Trixie loves the snow*

Trixie loves to play in the snow.


----------



## Trixies mom

On that third picture she is cleaning off some snowballs before going back into the house.


----------



## Heather's

Burrrrr!!! Looks like Trixie is have fun in the snow Send some of that snow to California!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

I'm so happy to see pictures that don't look like show dogs! Finally I see pictures that look as wild and wooly as mine!

Jackie & Willow


----------



## Freckles

We get a lot of snow here…! Here are some pics of Milo outdoors


----------



## Heather's

That's alot of snow!!!! Milo is darling and so adventurous


----------



## Freckles

Heather Glen said:


> That's alot of snow!!!! Milo is darling and so adventurous


Thank you 
Yes we get quite the snowfall here in Alberta!


----------



## Heather's

Our Scout's Canadian:canada:


----------



## ShamaMama

I never know if I should start a new thread or resurrect an old one. Here are two pictures of Shama, in her new winter jacket and with snowballs stuck to her legs. I just went to Suzi's website to look for the snowsuit including booties but didn't see it. Anyone have a snowsuit with built-in booties?


----------



## Heather's

Shama is just darling! So cute in her snowsuit.


----------



## 31818

We had a welcome rain storm today with thunder, lightning, and hail. When Ricky went outside to potty, he was indignant that rain was falling on him and lifted his head back and tried to bite every raindrop!

So we decided to take Ricky up to the mountains above us to look at the snow. Ricky was not enthusiastic about the snow, but he did not miss the opportunity to make some YELLOW snow! Ricky prefers the tropical weather of of his ancestral Cuba with sun, sand, and surf. Here is a picture of Ricky and he doesn't look particularly happy about the cold stuff under his feet!









Ricky is now back at home and he is nice and cozy! :grin2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Love the pictures of Shama and Ricky!


----------



## Starrynightnf

We got around 30cms of snow last night. This was early in the evening during the snowfall. Finn loves the snow. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA

Starrynightnf said:


> We got around 30cms of snow last night. This was early in the evening during the snowfall. Finn loves the snow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see paw prints all over the snow!


----------

